# Any luck with Trico Force Windshield Blades?



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah i too will be interested in using the trico wiper blades when i purchase the cruze. Hope you get your answer.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

I purchased those, and had a heck of a time with the passenger side. got the driver side on no problem, but same problem with the pass. side. i took them back to get my money back and the guy at orileys came out to put it on and broke 3 different clips trying to get it on. after fighting it for a half hour, we finally took the clip out of the stock blade and put it in the new one and it snapped right in. I love the blades now though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking at the photos online of that blade it looks almost identical to the Bosch Icon Blades. I installed a set of icons with no issues at all. Bosch also sells a blade called the marathon at walmart that is a dead ringer for the icon blade for about $5 less than the real thing. 

I was really surprised how heavy the drivers side blade on the cruze is with that giant air foil attached, the icon blade sticks off the windshield about half as far, so should be more aerodynamic besides being lighter.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2004 Cavalier windshield wiper blades lasted seven years, played around with aftermarket blades, even with skills and very unhappy results. Finally went back to my Chevy dealer, not only new blades, but the holders as well. And the price was even cheaper than what Fleetfarm or any auto store had available.

Cruze has the quietest blades of any vehicle I have ever owned. So why switch to anything except OE? Now if they want a million bucks for a new set of blades, then I may play around.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

chevyboy695 said:


> I purchased those, and had a heck of a time with the passenger side. got the driver side on no problem, but same problem with the pass. side. i took them back to get my money back and the guy at orileys came out to put it on and broke 3 different clips trying to get it on. after fighting it for a half hour, we finally took the clip out of the stock blade and put it in the new one and it snapped right in. I love the blades now though.


Maybe I'll swap the clips, because these things don't look like they're going to go in...and I mean a J-Hook is a J-Hook! Glad to know I'm not the only one who has had difficulty putting them in.



spacedout said:


> Looking at the photos online of that blade it looks almost identical to the Bosch Icon Blades. I installed a set of icons with no issues at all. Bosch also sells a blade called the marathon at walmart that is a dead ringer for the icon blade for about $5 less than the real thing.
> 
> I was really surprised how heavy the drivers side blade on the cruze is with that giant air foil attached, the icon blade sticks off the windshield about half as far, so should be more aerodynamic besides being lighter.


Unfortunately walmart, nor Canadian Tire sell Bosch blades where I live. I'm limited to Rain X, Trico, and then store brands.



NickD said:


> 2004 Cavalier windshield wiper blades lasted seven years, played around with aftermarket blades, even with skills and very unhappy results. Finally went back to my Chevy dealer, not only new blades, but the holders as well. And the price was even cheaper than what Fleetfarm or any auto store had available.
> 
> Cruze has the quietest blades of any vehicle I have ever owned. So why switch to anything except OE? Now if they want a million bucks for a new set of blades, then I may play around.


Switching AWAY from OEM because as I said, I don't think they'll last the winter. They hardly do they're job as it is currently (streaks galore). I've tried cleaning them and putting whatever I can, but it doesn't seem to work. So because of that, I'm going to be putting on a different type of blade.

I'm not so much hung up on price, but moreso something that actually works.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a set of the Bosch Icons on the P5 and insect goo cut one of them right in the middle of the viewing area. They were about a year old at the time. I replaced them with a set of the Trico Force blades. I had a bit of a fiddle getting one on, but it clicked in without damage. I've used Bosch blades for years and like them a lot. The ones on my Civic are several years old and still work great. I thought I'd give the Tircos a try and so far, so good.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I used a little elbow grease and got the passenger side on, but the driver's side snapped like chevyboy. Hopefully CT will replace, or I'll just end up having to buy a small one for the clip only. Here's hoping!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## jam2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

I love my TRICO Force blades. I have had a set on my car since last year and they work great.. Previously I had Icon blades which did not work good on my vehicle, I did have a family member who broke an adapter while trying to install their blades and they contacted TRICO who sent them a new one.

I would suggest if you have a problem sending in request to them through their contact us.


----------

